# Finished my Crypt Wall Garage Facade



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally after all of this time it is finished(for now) let me know what you think!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That turned out great! Superb job on the paint/aging. Awesome project. In my warped mind, I'd have to have one of those panels be a pop out or drop down,and when people are standing there looking at it, an actor crashes through the wall and scares the crap out of them! You did a fantastic job on that!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I see you're a fan of Game of Thrones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You put a lot of work into this project - well done!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. Great idea with the magnets as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks great, I can just imagine a corpse behind each spot!!!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks great! It looks so realistic with the aging you did on it.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic job, great way to hold it in place very simply!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I have to admit the time invested really paid off! Super job and the candles really add that extra effect!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that looks fantastic! And a brilliant idea with the magnets. Well done!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, I drive myself like a madman, and you crank out twice as much awesome work as I do. Admit it, you have minions, don't you?

Great job, by the way.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job.  Love the candles.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work. It's a shame you can't leave it up longer..
So. what the plan for the rest of the front of the house?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!! That is one major project I am thrilled to have finished! I just hope the TOTs like it as much as I do! I would love to build a facade for the entire house but its just not in the cards right now


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the magnetic sconces. Brilliant and simple.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:BA, you just continue to amaze me! That is one fantastic piece of art! I just love the ingenious way you added the candle holders to the piece...really splendid! I just cannot wait to see your skeleton, sitting on top of your column with the crypt wall in the distance and the glowing lights, the candle light flicker....it is going to be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

It came out great!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------

